# Electrical Test Teacher (North Carolina)



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Private Classes? I suspect around $50 -100 an hour.

Take the $500 course and pay attention. Review the course about 20 times till you know it backwards.

Write test. Note: A third fail is not an option.

As for someone who will tutor you till you pass... Well I suppose someone is out there wanting to make the world a better place but hard to find I'm sure.

Good luck.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Pay the money they will teach you the test, they have the questions. Always pay the money for the course. This isn't about learning, go learn elsewhere. This is about passing a test.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hack is right. Go take the class. It will teach you to pass the test.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I know a couple guys were able to pass with just a seminar.
I'm not one of them.
12 weeks night classes and I sat for the test in less than one week after it ended.

It was not free. I assume you have failed twice because you have not paid for the training required to pass the test?
Books and classes are not free?


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you own a copy of the NEC? For one full month, carry it everywhere, don't put it down, not even to eat. Read it. Every chance you get. Read it until you can't see straight. Know where every chapter is, so you can open it right to that chapter. Learn the index by heart. Memorize every section number. Know what every chapter covers.
For one month that book becomes part of your body.
You'll save yourself a few doubloons.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Do you own a copy of the NEC? For one full month, carry it everywhere, don't put it down, not even to eat. Read it. Every chance you get. Read it until you can't see straight. Know where every chapter is, so you can open it right to that chapter. Learn the index by heart. Memorize every section number. Know what every chapter covers.
> For one month that book becomes part of your body.
> You'll save yourself a few doubloons.


Don't listen to this guy^

You can read the NEC every day for the rest of your life and still fail the test.

Take the course, they will show you how to pass the test. You will read questions when taking the test and the answer will pop into your head before you even finish reading, because you saw that question 5 times during the course. That will give you more time to do the calculation questions, which you have also seen during the study course.

Carrying the NEC around with you for a month will not help you pass the test. Take the course.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you are in Raleigh I believe JCR teaches there and he does a great class-- there are some others but I don't know them.

I also know that Don Hursey teaches a class for Jade learning. He is an excellent teacher.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Don't listen to this guy^
> 
> You can read the NEC every day for the rest of your life and still fail the test.
> 
> ...


Obviously you didn't read the OP. I passed the exam first try with a 94. And didn't have to take a "study course".
Just because you're trained on which answer goes with which question, doesn't mean you can apply the material effectively in the field. But, hey, if that's the kind of electrician you want to be, go for it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Obviously you didn't read the OP. I passed the exam first try with a 94. And didn't have to take a "study course".
> Just because you're trained on which answer goes with which question, doesn't mean you can apply the material effectively in the field. But, hey, if that's the kind of electrician you want to be, go for it.


I did read the OP. I don't care what you got on your test. And I was VERY clear when I said that this is about passing a test and NOT about learning code or applying it to the field. This isn't about what kind of electrician he wants to be, it's about passing a test. That's it, nothing else.

For someone bragging about grades and studying, you should learn to read a little better.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> I did read the OP. I don't care what you got on your test. And I was VERY clear when I said that this is about passing a test and NOT about learning code or applying it to the field. This isn't about what kind of electrician he wants to be, it's about passing a test. That's it, nothing else.
> 
> For someone bragging about grades and studying, you should learn to read a little better.


Which part about him NOT wanting to pay for a seminar didn't you understand? 
I was just saying that you don't have to spend money to pass it.
How do you know what kind of electrician he wants to be? "Not learning the code" is a good way to start? What's he going to do in the field if he doesn't know the code? It's fine by me, I still get paid to fix the kind of work you seem to be promoting.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Which part about him NOT wanting to pay for a seminar didn't you understand?


 He needs to take a course, as everyone but you agrees. He has failed twice and has to pass this time.



> How do you know what kind of electrician he wants to be? "Not learning the code" is a good way to start? What's he going to do in the field if he doesn't know the code?


For the 5th time, it doesn't matter what kind of electrician he wants to be. This discussion is only about passing a test. He could study the code in anyway he wants at any other time. This discussion is about passing the test. How many more times do you need to be told that? 



> It's fine by me, I still get paid to fix the kind of work you seem to be promoting.


 I haven't been promoted any type of work in this thread. Not once, not in any way. This discussion is about passing a test. Not about work. Passing a test. Passing a test. Let's see if you could figure this out, passing a test.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> He needs to take a course, as everyone but you agrees. He has failed twice and has to pass this time.
> 
> 
> For the 5th time, it doesn't matter what kind of electrician he wants to be. This discussion is only about passing a test. He could study the code in anyway he wants at any other time. This discussion is about passing the test. How many more times do you need to be told that?
> ...


Dude, why are you getting so worked up over this? You're gonna give yourself a heart attack.
This discussion is about not wanting to pay to pass a test. He doesn't want to have to pay money to memorize a bunch of answers. You don't seem to get that part. 
The OP is referring to an "electrical test". That's pretty vague. Does he mean J-man? Master? Contractor? There are more than one "test", but they're all based on one book, why not learn that book? If he's talking about the J-man exam, he's going to have to know where to find the answer in the book. Flash cards don't teach that.
Who was the one who said to use duct tape and string to secure NM cable? :whistling2:


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

If it's not too late to say something on this.

I know many very good electricians that cannot seem to pass the
state exam. It's not because they suck or are unqualified , it's 
because they don't know HOW to take the test.

Joe Banana , you might be one of those guys who do know how
to take the test...and you are also probably a good electrician.

Hax is saying this is about testing techniques. There are classes 
that cost money , specifically to show one how to take these specific
tests and teach a specific technique.

These types of seminars are given for a wide variety of different
types of government jobs or government related certifications and
the OP would find that paying a tutor (which he is willing to do)
and paying the $500.00 for the seminar may not be that different
in cost . The seminar is worth it and that's what most guys are saying 
here.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Dude, why are you getting so worked up over this? You're gonna give yourself a heart attack.
> This discussion is about not wanting to pay to pass a test. He doesn't want to have to pay money to memorize a bunch of answers. You don't seem to get that part.
> The OP is referring to an "electrical test". That's pretty vague. Does he mean J-man? Master? Contractor? There are more than one "test", but they're all based on one book, why not learn that book? If he's talking about the J-man exam, he's going to have to know where to find the answer in the book. Flash cards don't teach that.


I've answered everything you said here multiple times already.

Everything you said is ignorant and off base. You will notice not a single person agrees with you.



> Who was the one who said to use duct tape and string to secure NM cable? :whistling2:


 That was me stating a fact about it being code compliant, and you looking like a fool for saying it's not.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Think of it as investment. The sooner you pass, the likelyhood you'll get paid more sooner goes up. In fact, I bet if you paid for class and passed the first time, you'd be ahead of the game moneywise. The apprentice I borrow from time to time is excellent and I would like to let him loose on his own. Not sure his boss is ready for that but I see it working for me. He failed the first time, and I'm willing to help fund his weekend class to pass, because it would be nice to be able to have a licensed guy. Good help isn't easy to find.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Furthermore, who cares what your grade is as long as it is a pass. I have college, I know how to pass tests. Doesn't make me any smarter than anyone here. Doesn't make me a better electrician, but that piece of paper allowed me to work on my own, get a master's and run my own show (three ring circus), pull permits, etc.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

joebanana said:


> Dude, why are you getting so worked up over this? You're gonna give yourself a heart attack.
> This discussion is about not wanting to pay to pass a test. He doesn't want to have to pay money to memorize a bunch of answers. You don't seem to get that part.
> The OP is referring to an "electrical test". That's pretty vague. Does he mean J-man? Master? Contractor? There are more than one "test", but they're all based on one book, why not learn that book? If he's talking about the J-man exam, he's going to have to know where to find the answer in the book. Flash cards don't teach that.
> Who was the one who said to use duct tape and string to secure NM cable? :whistling2:


I didn't take a class, just used the book to study, carried it around at work for two months. Passed the first time and it wasn't the J-man test. I had enough time to take my masters first.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

backstay said:


> I didn't take a class, just used the book to study, carried it around at work for two months. Passed the first time and it wasn't the J-man test. I had enough time to take my masters first.


 You're awesome, thanks for telling us that. But the OP already failed twice and needs help.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I forgot which test prep book I used, Spent most of the time on calculations, parts that I knew I was weak on.  The test is much different now and given by computer here. Still some prep is good if your having trouble passing. If you did it with prep and pass great, if you didn't need help and pass great, if you do nothing and continually fail, not so good.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

First off not wanting to spend money to prepare yourself for passing the contractors exam is stupid. What's $500 when you would be investing in your future? 

As far as passing the test, it takes dedication and commitment. I took a class to HELP me learn how to use the codebook. It wasnt to teach me the answers, but to HELP me know where and how to find the answers.

Jeff Rodriquez with JCR Productions is one of the best to teach you that. While he is not cheap he is well worth it. When I took his class he gave you a practice test booklet to take home. I would pick 10 questions out of that book every night and do those until I got all 10 right. If I missed one I would start over. I also made flash cards with the code section on 1 side and what that section was on the other. My wife would help me study with those flash cards. She would show me the code section and I would tell her what it was and then vice versa.

Since North Carolina is an open book test, you want to know WHERE to look in the code book so you can quickly find the answer instead of trying to memorize the answer. 

Like I said, it takes dedication and commitment to pass the test. $500 is a drop in the bucket for your future. Spend the money and study, study, study and when you think you know it, study some more.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Do you own a copy of the NEC? For one full month, carry it everywhere, don't put it down, not even to eat. Read it. Every chance you get. Read it until you can't see straight. Know where every chapter is, so you can open it right to that chapter. Learn the index by heart. Memorize every section number. Know what every chapter covers.
> For one month that book becomes part of your body.
> You'll save yourself a few doubloons.


I respectfully disagree. Without context, reading text is fruitless and a waste of time.



HackWork said:


> Don't listen to this guy^
> 
> You can read the NEC every day for the rest of your life and still fail the test.
> 
> ...


This is what I was told the very first night of my prep class, right after I was given a book list. These publications alone were worth their weight in gold.
*Tom Henry told the class he was not here to teach anyone of us to become electricians. He told us he was going to help us pass the test.
Nothing more.*



backstay said:


> I didn't take a class, just used the book to study, carried it around at work for two months. Passed the first time and it wasn't the J-man test. I had enough time to take my masters first.


Jeff. Some guys can do what you did. You are one of few that can test cold and pass. I was not like that.
I needed the help. All the help I could get.
I know that some of the _technique_ taught, is what helped me pass on my first try. 
Procedure and them knowing what was coming is what I mean.
They sit for these tests and they gather intel.
There were several things they taught me, I had no idea about. Procedural things that had nothing to do with the actual job of electrician.

My class code book came highlighted in yellow for journeyman and highlighted in orange for jw's common answers to questions they know you will be asked.
It came tabbed as well and back then we could use inserts in a ring binder code books. These inserts were designed to be added to the code book.
Blank pages as well for notes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Next month will be my 20 year anniversary of being the best electrician known to man. And all those years I can't remember actually using anything that was on the Masters test in the real world. The test is nothing more than a barrier to keep everyone from getting an electrical license. They make it as hard as they can. It's not about knowing realistic code, it's about being able to use the code book proficiently to find something. And even more than that, it's specifically supposed to be hard to limit the amount of Electrician.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

lighterup said:


> If it's not too late to say something on this.
> 
> I know many very good electricians that cannot seem to pass the
> state exam. It's not because they suck or are unqualified , it's
> ...


Did anybody even consider that maybe he doesn't have any money to pay for a seminar?
That's why I suggested studying the book (if he has one)
The exam here is all about how fast you can look up the code section, and answer the question, in under 2 min. 40 seconds. That's all we get, per question. Knowing key words, and how to use the index, (quickly) are the only things we need to know, to pass. There are some 2000 "pool" questions of which, 100 that are randomly generated for each exam. Memorizing 2000 answers is one way to do it, I guess. Knowing how to find the answers is another. 
I think the OP thinks tutors are free. And,.... I think we scared him off.
Another thing, as long as we pay for the exam, it doesn't matter how many times we take it. We just have to wait a month in between. 
And, thanks for being civil, and not resorting to name calling. :thumbup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

The OP hasn't been back since 2 minutes after he asked the question, so no one scared him off.

If he doesn't have the money for a course, he should save up for it.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I respectfully disagree. Without context, reading text is fruitless and a waste of time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were you allowed to bring that highlighted, tabbed, code book into the testing facility with you?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think you can have tabbed NEC, and non programmable calculator. That's about it here.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey jobanana, why don't you put this much effort into finding the code article that requires romex support to be a listed item, as you insist exists :whistling2:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> The OP hasn't been back since 2 minutes after he asked the question, so no one scared him off.
> 
> If he doesn't have the money for a course, he should save up for it.


Or the OP might be the kind of person who thinks they should be handed everything.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Did anybody even consider that maybe he doesn't have any money to pay for a seminar?
> That's why I suggested studying the book (if he has one)
> The exam here is all about how fast you can look up the code section, and answer the question, in under 2 min. 40 seconds. That's all we get, per question. Knowing key words, and how to use the index, (quickly) are the only things we need to know, to pass. There are some 2000 "pool" questions of which, 100 that are randomly generated for each exam. Memorizing 2000 answers is one way to do it, I guess. Knowing how to find the answers is another.
> I think the OP thinks tutors are free. And,.... I think we scared him off.
> ...


If he doesn't have the money to pay for the seminar then he has ZERO business trying to get his license. There is no need for a license in NC unless you plan on starting a business and if you don't have $500 for a seminar, theres no way youll have the money for your license, insurance, truck, tools, accountant, lawyer, etc.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Hey jobanana, why don't you put this much effort into finding the code article that requires romex support to be a listed item, as you insist exists :whistling2:


It's under article 110, Requirements for Electrical installations.
Article 110.3 (B) *installation and use. *Listed or labeled equipment _shall _be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing and labeling.
I don't disagree that ty-raps can be used to secure NM cable. I don't agree that duct tape and string meet the "workman like manner", or the listed and/or labeled "in accordance with any instructions" requirement.:no:
Now, you show me where the listing for duct tape cable support is.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

There is no listing for duct tape, there doesn't have to be because romex support is not required to be listed. Yet you said "duct tape or string would have to be UL listed for romex support" and then said "this is 1st year apprentice stuff" when I asked you to show the code requirement for that.

I'm just trying to show how your idea of reading the code book doesn't work, it produces someone like you, a 30+ year veteran union electrician who doesn't actually know how the code works and makes false claims that he can't substantiate.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

drspec said:


> If he doesn't have the money to pay for the seminar then he has ZERO business trying to get his license. There is no need for a license in NC unless you plan on starting a business and if you don't have $500 for a seminar, theres no way youll have the money for your license, insurance, truck, tools, accountant, lawyer, etc.


I don't know what his reasoning is. I'm not even sure which "test" he's talking about, general electrician (J-man), fire/life safety tech, residential, voice data video tech, non-residential lighting tech, or C-10 Contractor. (Those are the choices we have in Ca.)


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> There is no listing for duct tape, there doesn't have to be because romex support is not required to be listed. Yet you said "duct tape or string would have to be UL listed for romex support" and then said "this is 1st year apprentice stuff" when I asked you to show the code requirement for that.
> 
> I'm just trying to show how your idea of reading the code book doesn't work, it produces someone like you, a 30+ year veteran union electrician who doesn't actually know how the code works and makes false claims that he can't substantiate.


Whatever, dude.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> I don't know what his reasoning is. I'm not even sure which "test" he's talking about, general electrician (J-man), fire/life safety tech, residential, voice data video tech, non-residential lighting tech, or C-10 Contractor. (Those are the choices we have in Ca.)


No one cares about California. Every other member on this forum knowns he is talking about the NC contractor license and agrees he should take a study course.


joebanana said:


> Whatever, dude.


No, not whatever. That's not the way code works. I would suggest you take a course.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I'm a 'natural' at taking multiple guess tests... with astounding scores to prove it.

I STILL spent the $$$ to take the test prep course.

It was worth every cent... as many of the totally peculiar questions on the test were addressed in the course.

They KNEW that they were in there.

NO WAY would I've known that such obscure -- and professionally irrelevant -- queries would come up.

The cram courses bump your score up ~ 5 to 15 points. Practically no-one fails the magic test after taking the cram course.

That's WHY these fellows are able to stay in business.

Studying the NEC will NOT avail you. The trick questions are totally out of left field... conductors and schemes you'll NEVER run into in the field.


----------



## Roger (Jul 7, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> I think you can have tabbed NEC, and non programmable calculator. That's about it here.


In NC you can not take anything into to testing room, you are given a code book, calculator, scratch paper, and pencil and all of this stays with them after your done.

Roger


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

telsa said:


> I'm a 'natural' at taking multiple guess tests... with astounding scores to prove it.
> 
> I STILL spent the $$$ to take the test prep course.
> 
> ...


I used this type of seminar / class twice in my lifetime.

The first one was while I was short timing ( double digit midget) 
from the army when I took the Air Traffic Controllers exam in 
San Francisco. I scored in the 80% range (passing grade is 70%-
not good enough to get in though)

The second time was for my Electrical Contractors exam in Ohio.
I never received my score , so I do not know what it was , but I 
passed the first time. I do not think I would have passed either 
if I had not prepared with these types of seminar classes. They 
definitely help one learn how to take these types of tests.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Roger said:


> In NC you can not take anything into to testing room, you are given a code book, calculator, scratch paper, and pencil and all of this stays with them after your done.
> 
> Roger


That is rough. At least you know you have to be able to regurgitate everything on command.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

NJ is the same as far as the code test. 

The business and fire alarm tests they made you bring your own material.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

HackWork said:


> NJ is the same as far as the code test.
> 
> The business and fire alarm tests they made you bring your own material.


How exactly does that work?
If you work for nonunion EC for 5 years, can you go test for a license?
Thats how i understand it from reading on the innanet.




HackWork said:


> I was about to answer you about how there is no "outside", but this fu*ktarded crap I have to scroll past at the bottom of every post one of your posts is making me hope for your demise.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Were you allowed to bring that highlighted, tabbed, code book into the testing facility with you?


Yes. Tabbed and highlighted code book and calculator only allowed.
The "keyword index*" was instrumental in my passing.
The code books index sucks.
Tom Henry's "keyword index" was fantastic. I wish I could show it to you. Made the test much more manageable.
I also kept working after the buzzer as they started collecting answer sheets on the opposite end of the room. There must have been 200 people at this test site. All trades were there.
Back then it was an 100 mile drive to the test site and it was 8 hours long with 1 hour for lunch. I tested in 1996 or 1997.



trentonmakes said:


> How exactly does that work?
> If you work for nonunion EC for 5 years, can you go test for a license?
> Thats how i understand it from reading on the innanet.


Just contact the authority and ask them how to apply for a test date.
They can tell you what the requirements are.

I'm sure all you have to prove is the hours in the trade. If you have them, you can sit for the exam.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

John Valdes said:


> Yes. Tabbed and highlighted code book and calculator only allowed.
> The "keyword index*" was instrumental in my passing.
> The code books index sucks.
> Tom Henry's "keyword index" was fantastic. I wish I could show it to you. Made the test much more manageable.
> ...


Here in NC when I sat for my test, we had to prove our hours, have it documented, get 2 letters of recommendation, and prove you can be bonded (intermediate and unlimited, not sure about other classifications). I'm sure there was more paperwork you had to provide and that was before you were even approved to sit for the test.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Yes. Tabbed and highlighted code book and calculator only allowed.
> The "keyword index*" was instrumental in my passing.
> The code books index sucks.
> Tom Henry's "keyword index" was fantastic. I wish I could show it to you. Made the test much more manageable.
> ...


I think we're on different pages here. It sounds like you're talking about the contractors exam.
I was talking about the J-man state certification.
We can't bring anything into the testing facility. They made me leave my wallet, key's, watch, and hat in a locker. Then they patted me down.
They supply the code book, in pristine condition, no dog ears, no marking's, if you're caught marking their code book, automatic fail. And they have 4 cameras on each test booth, and a lobby full of monitors to make sure you don't. Ya feel like your under a microscope. It's an open book test, but you only get 2min. 40 sec per question. 4 hours, for 100 questions. And they're not "simple" questions either. Like different size conductors in a conduit, and you have to find the size of the conduit, conductor size and OCPD for emergency back-up gensets, U/G duct bank spacing. The time goes fast during cross referencing, and load calcs. They do supply a calculator and scratch paper, but you don't have time to use any of that.
I apologize for any confusion.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

nrp3 said:


> I think you can have tabbed NEC, and non programmable calculator. That's about it here.


There's the difference. We aren't allowed to bring anything. They supply a "like new" code book, and you're not allowed to put any marks in it, or dog ear any page, or it's an instant fail. They made me leave my wallet, watch, key's and hat in a locker. We got 2 min and 40 seconds per question, 4 hours for 100 question, so you better know where to find stuff, fast. There' a lot of cross referencing too. You can't learn that in a seminar.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> There's the difference. We aren't allowed to bring anything. They supply a "like new" code book, and you're not allowed to put any marks in it, or dog ear any page, or it's an instant fail. They made me leave my wallet, watch, key's and hat in a locker. We got 2 min and 40 seconds per question, 4 hours for 100 question, so you better know where to find stuff, fast. There' a lot of cross referencing too. You can't learn that in a seminar.


We have the same 100 questions in 4 hours, 2.4 minutes per question (that's 2 minutes and 24 seconds, not 40 seconds). Some questions required many steps and calculations. It is all things you would never actually do or need to know in the real world.

The absolute best way to pass the test is to take a course, as everyome agrees, except for you. You will learn exactly how to take the test in a seminar. And it will help you pass.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

For the Cali Jman cert. I didn't take a course, at the time there were none. It was the very beginning of them implementing the course.

I passed and it wasn't all that difficult, but from what I have been told it has gotten significantly more difficult as time has gone by. If I was to retest, I would take a course... 

Hell I would need something even without taking a test!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

drspec said:


> Here in NC when I sat for my test, we had to prove our hours, have it documented, get 2 letters of recommendation, and prove you can be bonded (intermediate and unlimited, not sure about other classifications). I'm sure there was more paperwork you had to provide and that was before you were even approved to sit for the test.


 Of course I had to qualify to take the exam.



joebanana said:


> I think we're on different pages here. It sounds like you're talking about the contractors exam.
> I was talking about the J-man state certification.
> We can't bring anything into the testing facility. They made me leave my wallet, key's, watch, and hat in a locker. Then they patted me down.
> They supply the code book, in pristine condition, no dog ears, no marking's, if you're caught marking their code book, automatic fail. And they have 4 cameras on each test booth, and a lobby full of monitors to make sure you don't. Ya feel like your under a microscope. It's an open book test, but you only get 2min. 40 sec per question. 4 hours, for 100 questions. And they're not "simple" questions either. Like different size conductors in a conduit, and you have to find the size of the conduit, conductor size and OCPD for emergency back-up gensets, U/G duct bank spacing. The time goes fast during cross referencing, and load calcs. They do supply a calculator and scratch paper, but you don't have time to use any of that.
> I apologize for any confusion.


Here in SC the contractors and masters test are interchangeable.
Not the exact same test, but passing the uniform masters allows one to apply for a contractors license. The only requirement is that you are already a master. You must also pass the business part and the ethics part. Both of those tests were easy as they were "take home" tests and open book. You get the book with the questions and answer sheets.
I came in the back door and took my test through the contractors association. This allowed me to take my master/contractor test and skip the JW test.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Of course I had to qualify to take the exam.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We don't have a master's classification here. All we have is C-10, or J-man.
A C-10 doesn't have to have a J-man card, but we have to be a J-man card to work for a C-10.
I took the C-10 exam back around the late 8o's, and it was way easier than the J-man exam.
Over the years, I've come to the conclusion that it's easier to work for someone else, and let them get the ulcers. I got tired of the 24/7 routine.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> We have the same 100 questions in 4 hours, 2.4 minutes per question (that's 2 minutes and 24 seconds, not 40 seconds). Some questions required many steps and calculations. It is all things you would never actually do or need to know in the real world.
> 
> The absolute best way to pass the test is to take a course, as everyome agrees, except for you. You will learn exactly how to take the test in a seminar. And it will help you pass.


You're right it was past my bed time, but I like 2 min, 40 sec.(it sounds better). I also agree there was almost nothing on there that I have ever used in the real world (or very little). I feel like I should have earned an engineering degree, or something.
Our exam's are computer generated from a pool of 2000 questions, so there's no practical way to "study" since every exam is different, and they're all over the book. 
Taking a course, I'm sure is one way to pass, and if you can afford it, a good one, but it's not the only way. Sometimes if ya want something bad enough, you just have to knuckle down. :thumbsup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

joebanana said:


> We don't have a master's classification here. All we have is C-10, or J-man.
> A C-10 doesn't have to have a J-man card, but we have to be a J-man card to work for a C-10.
> I took the C-10 exam back around the late 8o's, and it was way easier than the J-man exam.
> Over the years, I've come to the conclusion that it's easier to work for someone else, and let them get the ulcers. I got tired of the 24/7 routine.


I have had both licenses since 1996 and never used them except as resume enhancers.
I also always worked for other people. I never had the desire to open my own company.



joebanana said:


> You're right it was past my bed time, but I like 2 min, 40 sec.(it sounds better). I also agree there was almost nothing on there that I have ever used in the real world (or very little). I feel like I should have earned an engineering degree, or something.
> Our exam's are computer generated from a pool of 2000 questions, so there's no practical way to "study" since every exam is different, and they're all over the book.
> Taking a course, I'm sure is one way to pass, and if you can afford it, a good one, but it's not the only way. Sometimes if ya want something bad enough, you just have to knuckle down. :thumbsup:


The main reason we are pushing the course work is he has failed the test twice.
Hey if you can walk in cold and pass, that's great,
Most of us mortals need all the help we can get. Test help. Not electrical help.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> I have had both licenses since 1996 and never used them except as resume enhancers.
> I also always worked for other people. I never had the desire to open my own company.
> 
> 
> ...


I was checking out Mike Holt's stuff........Holy carp. The "ultimate training library", only $1,750. The bare bones J-man package, or "intermediate" $625.
Just the NEC, $599.
Wouldn't that be a kick in the azz, to spend $625, miss it by one, and still not pass?
Just sayin'.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> I was checking out Mike Holt's stuff........Holy carp. The "ultimate training library", only $1,750. The bare bones J-man package, or "intermediate" $625.
> Just the NEC, $599.
> Wouldn't that be a kick in the azz, to spend $625, miss it by one, and still not pass?
> Just sayin'.


Mike Holt's stuff is to learn code.

A local study course that knows the test is what you use to pass the test.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

HackWork said:


> Mike Holt's stuff is to learn code.
> 
> A local study course that knows the test is what you use to pass the test.


Granted, you get a lot of material, but you still have to do a lot of reading, and DVD watching.
If you're going to do all that reading, why not just study the book?
With all this talk about courses, how about posting a link, or two?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Granted, you get a lot of material, but you still have to do a lot of reading, and DVD watching.
> If you're going to do all that reading, why not just study the book?


. Why don't we get rid of all schools and just have people read some books?


> With all this talk about courses, how about posting a link, or two?


 Google your area and you'll find one.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

joebanana said:


> Dude, why are you getting so worked up over this? You're gonna give yourself a heart attack.
> This discussion is about not wanting to pay to pass a test. He doesn't want to have to pay money to memorize a bunch of answers. You don't seem to get that part.
> The OP is referring to an "electrical test". That's pretty vague. Does he mean J-man? Master? Contractor? There are more than one "test", but they're all based on one book, why not learn that book? If he's talking about the J-man exam, he's going to have to know where to find the answer in the book. Flash cards don't teach that.
> Who was the one who said to use duct tape and string to secure NM cable? :whistling2:




Actually you are wrong. This discussion isn't about not wanting to pay to pass the test. It's about not wanting to pay for a seminar or a class. He seems quite willing to pay for a tutor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

nrp3 said:


> Furthermore, who cares what your grade is as long as it is a pass. I have college, I know how to pass tests. Doesn't make me any smarter than anyone here. Doesn't make me a better electrician, but that piece of paper allowed me to work on my own, get a master's and run my own show (three ring circus), pull permits, etc.




It's a pride thing. I took my journeyman test and passed it the first time with 100%. I also had 30 minutes to spare. 

I took my master electrician test and passed it with a 100% as well but only 8 minutes left to spare. 

DEWALT has a few really good study guides I would recommend as well as the Mike Holt study course DVD package. The study guide has many if not almost all of the questions you will run into on your test. I bought the DVD set for my apprentices to borrow and every one of them passed their test the first time. Most with over 90%! 

But the key to passing the test is to study during your entire apprenticeship. 

In Oregon the JATC requires you go to college classes for electrical 3 nights a week. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

joebanana said:


> It's under article 110, Requirements for Electrical installations.
> Article 110.3 (B) *installation and use. *Listed or labeled equipment _shall _be installed and used in accordance with any instructions included in the listing and labeling.
> I don't disagree that ty-raps can be used to secure NM cable. I don't agree that duct tape and string meet the "workman like manner", or the listed and/or labeled "in accordance with any instructions" requirement.:no:
> Now, you show me where the listing for duct tape cable support is.




It also doesn't specify that you have to use listed and labeled products to secure wire. It just specifies that it must be securely fastened. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

joebanana said:


> Whatever, dude.




Actually, hack is right here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Drsparky14 said:


> It also doesn't specify that you have to use listed and labeled products to secure wire. It just specifies that it must be securely fastened.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything we install is supposed to be listed and labeled by UL. Just because a breaker fits in a panel, doesn't mean it's right, it has to be listed for use in that panel. Would tying a cable to a framing member with string be considered "securely fastened"? Duct tape deteriorates over time, and isn't very "workmanlike".
You guy's can secure your work however you want, I'll stick with UL listed products..


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Drsparky14 said:


> Actually you are wrong. This discussion isn't about not wanting to pay to pass the test. It's about not wanting to pay for a seminar or a class. He seems quite willing to pay for a tutor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually you are wrong. He's looking for contacts, for a private class, that he's willing to pay for one time, but continue attending until he passes. He never mentions a tutor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Actually you are wrong. He's looking for contacts, for a private class, that he's willing to pay for one time, but continue attending until he passes. He never mentions a tutor.


Not from how I see his post:

"Hi, everyone. I'm looking for somebody who can help me to pass my electrical Test. Private Classes Only. I don't want to pay $500 for a 3-day seminar."

'Private classes only' sounds like a tutor to me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

joebanana said:


> Everything we install is supposed to be listed and labeled by UL.


No, it's not. Only when the code requires it. 

Let me give you an example. THey want you to use listed elbows and fittings for EMT, so they put a listing requirement in the code:

"*358.6 Listing Requirements.* EMT, factory elbows, and
associated fittings shall be listed."

When it comes to supporting romex, they don't require the support to be listed, so therefore you can't find that listing requirement in the romex section.



> Just because a breaker fits in a panel, doesn't mean it's right, it has to be listed for use in that panel.


 There is a code section saying that a breaker needs to be listed for that panel, etc. Again, there is not one saying that romex support needs to be listed.



> Would tying a cable to a framing member with string be considered "securely fastened"? Duct tape deteriorates over time, and isn't very "workmanlike".


 This is completely different than what you said earlier. This has nothing to do with it being listed or not. 


> You guy's can secure your work however you want, I'll stick with UL listed products..


 And that is your option, but please don't pretend to know the electrical code.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Drsparky14 said:


> I've never ran into such a complete asshat in these forums until tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He just doesn't listen. He knows very little about code, he clearly doesn't even understand the basics like 110.3(B). Yet he is trying to tell people that just reading the book will help you pass the test.


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

HackWork said:


> He just doesn't listen. He knows very little about code, he clearly doesn't even understand the basics like 110.3(B). Yet he is trying to tell people that just reading the book will help you pass the test.




I was getting quite frustrated with JoeyBanany last night, explaining something to another electrician is usually so easy. But he is very thick headed and not open minded. He has this idea in his head and he thinks that because he says so he must be right. It doesn't work like that, if you are going to be a good leader or give good advice, you need to be willing to listen and try to understand what others are saying too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

The only time I took one of those guaranteed to pass classes was to upgrade my contractors license. I did not pass the test. Nothing they tough was on the test. Was not impressed with the class. Don't do that much side work anyway.

LC


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

That's why I love this forum ... now I know I can secure my lomex with painters tape :notworthy:


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> The only time I took one of those guaranteed to pass classes was to upgrade my contractors license.
> 
> *I did not pass the test.*
> 
> ...


 

*Don't repeat that. *


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

I have taken test in 5 different states, most of the questions are all about efficiently being able to Navigate through the NEC code book QUICKLY. 

The last test I took there were 100 questions and you get 5 hours....that seems like alot of time, but that only 3 minutes per questions.

I recommend getting a practice test from Holt or someone and practice the test until you are a machine at looking up the answers and using the tables in the NEC.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I went to a code class 1x a week for 12 weeks was great but then I bought a book of old test and I took them maybe 20 questions at first everyday for weeks and weeks my speed in creased my scores went up. I studied all the time over 6 months I mean I was hell bent on doing it... I finished with more than 30 minutes left I rechecked my noted questions and bam passed it. Study study study and remember if you keep getting one wrong highlight it in the book make notes in the book YOUR ALLOWED TO RIGHT IN YOUR CODE BOOK! There are patterns you'll learn them with repetition! Study load formulas too. Remember "how do you eat an elephant? One bite at a time!


----------

